# First step



## Mcmojo (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi we are a family of 4 and seriously considering relocating to the uae. Our children are 2 & 3 so want to make the move before school starts. I am in banking and husband is an audio visual technician. Just looking for a few pointers as we are totally oblivious to what we need to do as in get jobs first or go on a holiday visa, join an agency or what advice would you give tk 2 clueless people! The reasons for the move is seeking better quality of life, we are in a rut in our jobs and due to property prices going mad in Ireland moving to a bigger home is proving a nightmare as we are in negative equity so limits our choice. We are going to rent out properly so if things don't work out we have something to come back to. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mcmojo said:


> Hi we are a family of 4 and seriously considering relocating to the uae. Our children are 2 & 3 so want to make the move before school starts. I am in banking and husband is an audio visual technician. Just looking for a few pointers as we are totally oblivious to what we need to do as in get jobs first or go on a holiday visa, join an agency or what advice would you give tk 2 clueless people! The reasons for the move is seeking better quality of life, we are in a rut in our jobs and due to property prices going mad in Ireland moving to a bigger home is proving a nightmare as we are in negative equity so limits our choice. We are going to rent out properly so if things don't work out we have something to come back to. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You say that you are "in banking" - what role are you currently in and what role are you looking for?
Cheers
Stevd


----------



## Mcmojo (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi, I've 16 years experience in retail banking, lending, mortgages, sales and current role is relationship manager for customers in mortgage arrears


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mcmojo said:


> Hi, I've 16 years experience in retail banking, lending, mortgages, sales and current role is relationship manager for customers in mortgage arrears


Hi,
I dont honestly think that you would find a suitable similar role in the UAE that would match your salary expectations.
Most bank sales staff here are from India and they earn very low salaries.
Banks here are currently shedding staff - Emirates NBD recently laid off 300 staff and others seem to be following suit.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My family did the same move in 2011 with a job offer (not very well paid!) for my wife and 2 kids aged 1 and 5 at the time. It was tough going for a while (we'd have been screwed if didnt have any savings) but fine once we were both working and coming up on 5 years here now.

My opinion it's not worth the risk and stress unless at least one of you has a solid job offer with a salary you can live on and that allows you to sponsor the whole family and get health insurance. If you don't have a package that supports you with accommodation and residency/medical you will definitely need some money from home to get started here.


----------



## Mcmojo (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks racing goats that's good to know :+1:?


----------

